# Looking for Pleasant Suburban environment



## yulsie (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi all,

I'm applying for jure sanguinis citizenship, and since that will take some time, we're considering another residency scheme to move earlier.

Under Covid circumstances, we're not traveling, but attempting to at least narrow down some areas sight unseen. We've visited a number of locations in Italy previously as tourists, and liked them all (prior experiences aren't much help here). 

This is an open question, for anyone who cares to share. Thought I'd list some of desired characteristics and see if anyone has any ideas. Right now we live in the US, in a suburb near a city in Florida. 

We have dogs, and would to live near (but not in) a city or large town. We'd like a plot/garden of at least 2000 SqM, and be able to walk the dogs in an attractive, safe location from our property. (Kids grown, K9 happiness is a high priority). We'd like to be no more than 1/2 hour from a good hospital, have shopping nearby, hopefully some friendly expats around because we'll be learning Italian as we go. Sea or mountain view is a plus, moderate climate, and not in a high risk earthquake zone.

Any ideas? Much appreciated!

Yulsie


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Mostly low quake risk means being closer to the coast. 

If you're coming from Florida anything near the coast will have a moderate climate. Further north the worse the winters but not a huge difference come summer.

My usual response is to think about what else you want to do. Just walking the dogs almost everything fits. If you're hoping to travel or go into town you'll want something near a train station and or airport. Depending on how far you want to travel.

To a certain extent budget also plays into things. Most of the places you'll find expats are less budget friendly. Here in the suburbs of Rome you might find something for not much more (or even less than ) than 100K. But you won't find a bunch of English speaking expats. 

What you're looking for will almost certainly require a car. Budget for that.


----------



## yulsie (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks, NickZ!- 

I have an earthquake map showing risk levels - looks like east of Milan, Liguria, Puglia, are low risk. 

Travel around the country and Europe will be very welcome, once The Plague is adequately tamed. We'll enjoy what just about everyone loves about Italy, the people, the food, the architecture, art, festivals, natural beauty. We've got a year or two to research, thank you for the tips!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If that's the updated map the only real low risk area is the bit of Puglia. Everything else still has some risk.


----------

